# Coyotes in IOWA



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

Just wondering if anybody hunted coyotes in Iowa. Im relatively new to calling for em. Most of my kills have been when we have had them sneak up on a boat while duck hunting. We usually hunt pastures and some wooded areas by a river, but havent had much luck calling. We have gone out just before sundown and in the early morning. We have even hunted at night with spotlights. (Its legal in iowa as long as its not deer season) Camo Blends well, and we use cover sents ( same as deer hunting ). I just bought an electronic caller but i havent used it yet. I know there are yotes in the area because the farmers tell us about how many they always see and would like us to get rid of. The land is not hunted for yotes either. Does anyone have any ideas or could anyone tell me what im doin wrong. We are usually in good cover. Should i use a decoy?? I dont know what to do here im pretty stumped. I have a bunch of howlers and have tried differant ones. I only get out there maybe once a month. And i have rabbit squeelers. But i dont know. Help me out if ya have any advice im willing to give it a shot. My 223 is itching to kill a yote!!


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

One more question. If i were to have someone out there set out some bait what should i use and how long should i put it out for before i hunt over it. We hunted once over a dead cow (neumonia) and nothin it was dead about a week. Had all the signs that yotes had been there but nothin we waited about 3 hours.


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

It's NOT legal to hunt with lights in Iowa. Check the regs again. Before it's to late...
Shane :sniper:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

Trickyd12 said:


> One more question. If i were to have someone out there set out some bait what should i use and how long should i put it out for before i hunt over it. We hunted once over a dead cow (neumonia) and nothin it was dead about a week. Had all the signs that yotes had been there but nothin we waited about 3 hours.


 Chances are that before the cow died the rancher pumped a bunch of antibiotics into the cow. If that happen you might as well forget about shooting somthing off that cow. Coyotes are very leary that way. It all depends on the weather too. The colder the better. When you get snow cover and real cold weather, coyotes have to hunt all day. I have seen as many as 11 coyotes on a dead critter on those real cold crisp days. If you spook them off, they will be back sometime. It may be a half hr. or it may be a lot longer. I have spooked them off before and waited less then a hr. and they come back. That's a tough call as to how long it will take before they hit the bait. I can tell you one thing though, once they hit the bait, it doesn't take too long and every coyote around knows about it and they will devour the bait in no time. Did that make much sense? Trust me.


----------

